# We escaped but not unscathed



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Despite several warnings from sensible members we took the scooter with us to the Lakes on our Christmas and New Year trip. Having been marooned in Hawkshead for 4 days by the snow we decided to make a break for it and try and get to Windermere on the bike.

We managed to get out of the village and today the roads were just about useable if you stayed to the tracks worn by the cars. The whole place is foggy and misty and all the lakes are frozen. Even Windermere is frozen except for the track ploughed through the lake by the car ferry.

We made it but left it too late to go back and I think the slush had started to freeze and coming down one of the hills towards Hawkshead that was sheltered we hit ice. Depsite my best efforts to stay verticle off we came off. Mrs D came off worse with a badly bashed knee and shin. Took ages to get the bike going again and it was now dark.

Managed to limp back to the van by which time we were so cold we couldnt feel anything. Can now though!

Just for a second (and it really was a second honest) as I sat on the wet tarmac I wanted a caravan and 4x4! Over it now and ready for the next adventure.

Here is Mrs D prior to becoming tarmac fodder waiting for the ferry


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

A huge tug of the forelock to you both, absolutely brill,great picture and I envy your sense of adventurism.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am glad you are both reasonably OK Barry. Has anyone told you that you are insane? Apart from Mrs. BarryD that is. Alan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. Yes I have frequently been told I am a bit mad. I once took a 650 trail bike to the top of one of the highest mountains in Crete up a trail. It only took half an hour to get up but I couldnt get down. Took 3 hours and several pairs of underpants. Mrs D missed that one but has frequently been up several mountains even on Pig the scooter. I make her sign a disclaimer but she's always up for it!


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Hi Barry

Really sorry to hear about that, and glad you escaped reasonably unscathed (other than ego.... :wink: ).

Your photo near the ferry pretty much looks like what I experienced up there last week. Definitely four wheels for me.

Paul


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Next time you go away Barry, please take a responsible adult with you. 8O 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Glad to hear your both OK, but more important, Is the Bike OK :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Alan H


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Well Barry, you ought to know better

Loddy :?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Maybe we should have had kids and would be more responsible! 

Dont know if the bike is ok, took an age to start again, havent checked for damage but it rode ok (ish). I was to busy trying to stay on the black bits of the road to notice if it was running ok.

We should know better but it was fun, especially all the looks we got from the land rover brigade on the ferry.

747. You know you said to watch for floods? Well the stream behind the van isnt half getting loud.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

My Mrs hasn't trusted me enough to ride pillion ever since I broadsided the 350 Matchless to a halt in front of a double decker bus that was passing a driving school car doing a hill start just around a blind bend on a hill. Since then she has had her own wheels and of late even a license to go with them!



C.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Bikes and Ice dont go, bike crashes the pillion rider always comes of worse. Scooters are even worse than motorbikes. Glad your both o.k.though  

Bikes are for nice summer days, not winters.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

That would have been a great photo, except some idiot parked a damned scooter in the shot :roll: 

Glad you're OK. At least, it gave you something to talk about on MHF! :wink: 


Gerald


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And I thought I was daft.
Snow , ice bike stays indoors.

Dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I know your right but you have to do these things. Mrs D seems ok this morning and is on about going hiking or taking the bike to Ambleside 8O I have said no.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I think she was lucky as i know Pillion is a dangerous place.
So pleased you are better today and just go careful --have Fun? :lol: :lol:


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Well, I can tell you for one I would have not got on your scooter  

We are seasoned motorcyclist (me pillion) I would have sent Neil out on his own to get provisions, but even on our scooter I think he would not have gone. What you need is some offroad tyres fitted to your scooter.

Glad nothing was hurt.

Pat


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone, we promise to behave.


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Good Morning Barry

Good to know Mrs D is OK ... and yes ... you are mad: but hang in there ... you're in good company <g>

I came of that scooter I bought just after you were kind enough to demo the Pig mount dismount for us. I was practising for my road test and hit loose gravel turning onto a parking area so not a big deal: tore a should muscle a bit rode home and the doc had a hard time not sniggering when I told him how.

But I passed the road test just afterwards. The tester rubbed it in a bit: "You passed Mr D ... and many happy returns". It was my 74th birthday.

As for 4x4 and caravan ... Hmmmmm ... been there ... got the T shirt. Great for kids holidays in one location but boring. I used to take a project with me like a radio to build or one very useful Adriatic holiday I taught myself short hand - whilst the kids & Mrs D messed and had a great time 20 yards away in the sea and sand.

The waggon is much more fun. Picos Wow Pyrennes Yes. Take a caravan on the landrover there No WAY!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Daedalas said:


> Good Morning Barry
> 
> Good to know Mrs D is OK ... and yes ... you are mad: but hang in there ... you're in good company <g>
> 
> ...


Great to hear you passed but sorry to hear you fell off. Thats the spirit though, you have to get out there and do it. Is your Doctor, Doctor Neville as I suspect we use the same surgery? If so everytime I go to see him he laughs at me so dont take it personally.

Have you got any trips planned then? IS the bike on a trailer?

All the best
Barry


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Evening Barry

Yes - and I don't - but I'm not telling tales out of school - in public that is <vbg>

Planning May-June - France maybe Germany but definitely the invasion beaches which I know tolerably well by sight but have not walked ... and as much military history as B can take <g>

Yes - CMF trailer - even at 110 kg I was far too tight for comfort. So far so good.

Gan canny


----------



## PSC (May 7, 2009)

Doh.... should have gone to the sister site and got some snow socks for the bike!! 

Glad you are both OK, and yes, it is a great pic!


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

You would have been fine on a proper scooter  maybe

top marks for the attempt though!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We managed to escape the snowed in CL at Hawkshead a couple of days ago and got up to Crummock water and Buttermere. Spent a night wilding by the lake and spend New Years Eve half way up the Honister Pass. It was the darkest night I have ever seen (not seen), steep mountains on either side and cloud cover really low. You couldnt see your hand in front of your face. Strangely about 9pm somebody set of fireworks at the top of the pass, or the mountain I couldnt tell.

Quite a nice spot though.

Been out on the bike again but no ice or snow this time. Flipping cold though.

Wild spot at Honister










Happy New Year!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Ordered any winter tyres for the scooter yet Barry  

tony


----------

